# Reading Order for studying Covenant Theology



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 14, 2012)

What would I read _in order_ in studying Covenant Theology? (ebook is the cheapest way to go.)

1. The Bible, starting where God started in Genesis.
2. The Westminster Confession, especially chapters 7-8. 1647 Westminster Confession of Faith eBook - KJV | The Puritan Shop
3. Simple Overview of Covenant Theology. McMahon. A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology | The Puritan Shop
4. Covenant Theology Made Easy, McMahon. Covenant Theology Made Easy - by C. Matthew McMahon | The Puritan Shop
5. The Reformed Apprentice: A Workbook on Reformed Theology – by C. Matthew McMahon
6. A Discourse on Covenant Theology and Infant Baptism – by Cuthbert Sydenham (or Sidenham) (1622–1654)
7. Covenant Holiness and Infant Baptism – by Thomas Blake (1597-1657)
8. The Covenant of Grace Opened – by Thomas Hooker (1586-1647)
9. The Manifold Wisdom of God Seen in Covenant Theology. George Walker. The Manifold Wisdom of God Seen in Covenant Theology - by George Walker (1581-1651) | The Puritan Shop
10. The Covenant of God. Thomas Blake. The Covenant of God | The Puritan Shop
11. The Covenant of Life Opened. Samuel Rutherford. The Covenant of Life Opened | The Puritan Shop
12. The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man. Herman Witsius. The Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man: Comprehending a Complete ... - Herman Witsius - Google Books
13. Infant Baptism of Christ’s Appointment – by Samuel Petto (1624–1711)


That would about do it.


----------



## Somerset (Aug 14, 2012)

Numbers 3 and 4 are excellent - I haven't felt the need to go any further yet.


----------



## ClayPot (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the list. I just ordered Sacred Bond based on the recommendation of Monergism Books. Then perhaps I'll tackle a few of the books on this list.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you Matthew. I was almost going to ask this question. Why did you not put Witsius at no 5? I would have thought you would have put this ahead of blake and Rutherford?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 15, 2012)

The reason - Blake and Rutherford are about 400-500 pages. Witsius is 1000 pages. He is the final amalgamation.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 29, 2012)

As a matter of interest I find Witsius easier to read than Rutherford. I read Witsius even before I read your "Covenant Theology Made Easy" and could still understand him! Not so Rutherford.

Matthew, what do you think of Bavincks Covenant Theology in his Reformed Dogmatics?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 26, 2012)

I love Bavinck. Dutch writers are often over wordy and think in big ideas and I happen to like that. There are some things he is "off" a little on, but overall it is hard to go wrong with Bavinck on a number of standard issues.


----------



## Humble_penitent (Sep 26, 2012)

Somerset said:


> Numbers 3 and 4 are excellent - I haven't felt the need to go any further yet.



Numbers 1 and 2 are excellent- I have not felt the need to go any further.


----------



## sevenzedek (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone have anything to say to a newbie about Witsius' Economy of the Covenants? Its still sitting on my shelf in plastic wrapping awaiting the book-sniff-page-turning sequence. I confess, I am intimidate but excited.


----------



## rd451 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey C. Matthew, I don't know if you've looked into any Christian Reconstructionist stuff, but have you ever read Ray Sutton's That You May Prosper? I know there are a number of people who would argue that should be on a "Covenant Theology Reading List," too.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 22, 2012)

See this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f72/reformation-day-sale-lot-2-covenant-theology-books-76366/


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 26, 2013)

Updated the list above.


----------

